# So confused



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Trying to research good breeders in ny/nj area. My first dog/a Wheaton was very sick and most likely was from a puppy mill. Sweetest dog and I loved her for 12 yrs,but vet bills were costly and it broke my heart to see her sick. Putting her to sleep, 4mths ago was devastating. Trying to avoid this. Don't want to have a puppy flown in so looking for local breeder. 
Hawkhaven Havernese looks promising. It is in Burlington township NJ
Any thoughts?
Thank you. I luv this site.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Went on the site. She does health testing which is good. She hasn't updated her site for a while so I don't know what that means. She also talks about Woodland Havanese on her home page. I went to that site as well. They are in PA. She does all the testing as well and seems to be heavily involved in Havanese organizations in the area. It would be a good idea to contact them and ask about their breeding programs and what you want to know about them as breeders. That is the only way to really get answers.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you. Will check them out


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Went on the site. She does health testing which is good. She hasn't updated her site for a while so I don't know what that means. She also talks about Woodland Havanese on her home page. I went to that site as well. They are in PA. She does all the testing as well and seems to be heavily involved in Havanese organizations in the area. It would be a good idea to contact them and ask about their breeding programs and what you want to know about them as breeders. That is the only way to really get answers.


There are a bunch of Woodland Havanese on the forum.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Our Gracie, who will be 4 next week is a Woodlands dog. We were very happy with our breeder, Diane. She does all of the necessary health testing, along with showing her dogs, and is very active in the Delaware Valley Havanese Club. If we ever have any questions or problems, Diane will always take the time to talk to us or email us. If we were ever to adopt another dog, I wouldn't hesitate for a heartbeat to get another woodlands pup. Gracie is such a happy little girl and she is always entertaining us!!! Good luck in your endeavors to find a breeder you will be happy with.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Gracie is adorable. Don't see much info on the Woodland website. I guess I will gave to call. I am in Livingston NJ, si it's probably a 2hr drive, 
Thanks I will check it out


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Simonsez said:


> Gracie is adorable. Don't see much info on the Woodland website. I guess I will gave to call. I am in Livingston NJ, si it's probably a 2hr drive,
> Thanks I will check it out


I see that woodlands just had a litter of pups 10 days ago, and they are all spoken for. (The parents of this litter happen to be Gracie's 'mom and dad'.). Anyway, they usually have several litters in the fall and again in the spring. We were fortunate when we chose Gracie, as the breeders dog had a litter at the same time we started looking. It's not unusual to have to wait for a puppy, as a lot of breeders have a waiting list.

If I'm not mistaken, Diane from woodlands considered the owner of Hawkhaven as her mentor when she first started out. She has bred some Hawkhavens dogs with hers quite a while ago.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

HavGracie;1022257
If I'm not mistaken said:


> Sorry I had that mixed up -- I believe Woodlands was instrumental in helping Hawkhaven become a good breeder.
> 
> From Hawkhavens website....
> My Havanese experience began in 2001 and evolved into my 2008 launch as a novice hobby breeder mentored by dear friends at Woodland Havanese. And so my life as an alpha Havanese unfolds...


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Just spoke with Dianne from Woodlands no puppies, but told her I was thinking of the fall. Show will send me a questionnaire to fill out.
And said to keep checking her site for new litters. She was lovely, not very talkative, but I liked her


----------

